# Ayuda con medidas en Eagle cadsoft



## tronik (Nov 20, 2010)

Resulta que estoy realizando PCB con Eagle pero no me dan bien las medidas en eagle, en grid configuro a que cada cuadro valga 10mm (osea 1 cm)  y cuando ago una Dimencion de 5 
cm por 5 cm  (50mmX50mm)  y lo convierto a pdf y cuando imprimo la hoja resulta que enves de 5 cm de ancho o largo  me da a 4.5cm X 4.5 cm  no se si Eagle tenga una herramienta para ajustar esas medidas , porque esto me esta volviendo loco. Empiezo a sospechar que gracias a eso cuando imprimo con circuitos no me cuadran los Pads con los pines del circuito no se si sea a que estan desajustadass las librerias  o mas bien que siempre hay que ajustar cada componente con las medidas reales de los datasheet, por ultimo nunca supe para que se usa la herramienta ALt:   en la casilla de Gird 

no se si alguien sepa, y que me ayude porfavor 


ok eso es todo y gracias por su tiempo 

Se me olvidabaa la hoja la imprimo en formato A4 el comun en las hojas de tamaño carta 

saludos, y gracias por tu tiempo'.


----------



## Ferny (Nov 20, 2010)

Sobre el primer problema, a mi me pasaba algo similar porque solía imprimir los circuitos en PDF para llevármelos a un sitio donde hubiera impresora láser (los tenía que imprimir sobre transparencias láser), y siempre salían al 95% del tamaño original.

Pero Eagle sí que tiene una herramienta para modificar la escala. En la página donde seleccionas las opciones de impresión, hay una llamada "Scale factor" (mira la imagen que adjunto). Ese valor en principio debería estar a 1, es decir no modificar la escala, pero en tu caso tendrías que "agrandarlo" para que luego al imprimirlo, cuando se "reduce", se compense. El valor que tienes que poner sería lo que quieres dividido entre lo que te sale, en tu caso 5 cm / 4,5 cm = 1,11

Sobre la opción ALT, eagle permite definir dos tamaños de grid. Uno se usa siempre por defecto, que es el sale primero (opción size, en la parte superior), es el que todos conocemos. El ALT permite definir un grid de menor tamaño. Para acceder a este grid, hay que pulsar la tecla ALT del teclado. Es una manera rápida de poder posicionar los componentes con mayor precisión, por ejemplo puedes tener definido un grid de 0,1 con un ALT de 0,01 y así simplemente pulsando la tecla ALT te permite usar el de 0,01 para aquellos casos en que tengas que posicionar con mayor precisión

Espero que se entienda, un saludo


----------



## tronik (Nov 20, 2010)

Mas claro ni en aguaa muchass gracias Ferny por tu tiempo y por solucionarmee estoo 
creeme que pense en todo menos en aumentar el factor de escala de la hojaa,
muchas graciass por tu tiempo 

saludos


----------



## davicho (Jul 7, 2011)

Buenas..creo que mi pregunta tiene que ver con esto.

Estoy empezando con Eagle y ya tengo muchos manuales sobre Crear Librerias.

Tengo un Componente tengo sus dimensiones en mm.

Al crear la libreria como hago para Ingresar esos valores??
No lo dice en los manuales =/


----------



## mcrven (Jul 7, 2011)

tronik dijo:


> Resulta que estoy realizando PCB con Eagle pero no me dan bien las medidas en eagle, *en grid configuro a que cada cuadro valga 10mm* (osea 1 cm)  y cuando ago una *Dimencion de 5
> cm por 5 cm  (50mmX50mm)*  y lo convierto a pdf y cuando imprimo la hoja resulta que enves de 5 cm de ancho o largo  me da a 4.5cm X 4.5 cm  no se si Eagle tenga una herramienta para ajustar esas medidas , porque esto me esta volviendo loco. Empiezo a sospechar que gracias a eso cuando imprimo con circuitos no me cuadran los Pads con los pines del circuito no se si sea a que estan desajustadass las librerias  o mas bien que siempre hay que ajustar cada componente con las medidas reales de los datasheet, por ultimo nunca supe para que se usa la herramienta ALt:   en la casilla de Gird
> 
> no se si alguien sepa, y que me ayude porfavor
> ...



Me luce que, tanto tronik como ferny, estais armando un pastel.

1.- Vamos abajo hacia arriba: *A4 es el tamaño del papel sobre el cual se escribe o dibuja, o ..., sus dimensiones son 8.3" X 11.7" (210mm X 297mm)* -- El tamaño carta (Letter, en inglés) tiene dimensiones de 8.5" X 11" (216mm X 279mm).

*ESTO NADA TIENE QUE VER CON LAS DIMENSIONES RESULTANTES DEL PCB

*2.- *ESTO Sí QUE TIENE QUE VER CON LAS MEDIDAS REALES DEL PCB*:

En la ventana "schematic editor" hay un Grid Setup que se usa para que ajusten en forma alineada los símbolos dispuestos en el diagrama.

*NADA TIENE QUE VER CON LAS DIMENSIONES RESULTANTES DEL PCB
* 
En la ventana "board editor" tambien hay un Grid Setup que se usa para que ajusten en forma alineada los footprint (Huellas) de los componentes.

*ESTO Sí QUE TIENE QUE VER CON LAS MEDIDAS REALES DEL PCB*:

Si se fijan bien, las medidas de las rejillas de ambos editores, se suele fijar diferentes.

Las dimensiones físicas exteriores del PCB final, se asignan, una vez terminados de distribuir los componentes sobre la placa, ajustando con el puntero, las líneas blancas que definen el PCB en el "board editor".

Lo único que puede alterar las medidas de los componentes, es un error en la definición de las medidas de las huellas en el "Component Editor". Pero creo que no son posibles de alterarse. Son fijas, por defecto, a una décima de pulgada 1/10" (2,54mm) o fracciones exactas.

La opción "scale factor" se utiliza para imprimir a múltiplos completos y, generalmente, pares. Ej: 2X, 4X..., cuando se trabaja con concentraciones elevadas de pistas muy pequeñas y para evitar el acercamiento de ellas. Luego, en proceso de fotolito se reducen a la medida requerida.

Lo que sí puede suceder es que esté mal definida la resolución del printer que debería ser par en lo vertical, igual que en lo horizontal. Ej: 600 X 600 pixeles. Revisen eso que suelen fijarlos con dimensiones dispares y, en gráficos, eso es grave.

Por último les recuerdos que todo lo relacionado a ICs, componentes y PCBs, lleva medidas en pulgadas (inches). Aún si fijan las rejillas con medidas en milímetros, la resultante final será de pulgadas convertidas a mm.

Saludos:


----------



## nachitox (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola! Aunque el tema ya es viejo, quisiera ayudar a los que leen el post y aun no encontraron la solución. Este problema lo tuve las primeras veces que hice placas con Eagle y no se debe al programa en si, sino al software con el cual imprimen el pdf (Acrobat, Foxit, etc): cuando llevan a imprimir la hoja, diganle a la persona del ciber o fotocopiadora que se fije en el menu de impresión, en la parte de (pongo ejemplo del Foxit) "escala de". Ahi debe estar seleccionada la opción "tamaño real", ya que muchas veces tienen seleccionada la opción "ajustar al papel" o una escala del 95%... y esa es la razón por la cual los tamaños no coinciden exactamente. Espero que les sirva, saludos!


----------

